# atitool -0.26 will not work!!



## philbrown23 (Jul 4, 2008)

like it says it just wont work, and when I do get it to pop up it reads my clocks wrong wtf??? systemspecs to the left


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 4, 2008)

I think when I tried out 0.26 with my 3870 it wouldn't work properly, should try the beta and see if it is any different.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 4, 2008)

Agreed ...try 0.27 beta 3 or 4.

I didnt like the lack of fan control at the time and used Rivatuner 2.09 instead!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2008)

atitool doesn't work with the HD38x0 series


----------



## jcusimano2 (Aug 17, 2008)

.26 wouldn't work for me either but .27 beta 4 does


----------

